# Fire retardant spray foam



## kdub1777 (Apr 8, 2006)

What is the brand and name of the fire retardant spray foam you guys use for sealing gaps where wires are ran through firewalls?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Resedential - Great Stuff Fireblock or DAP Fireblock - both worked for me
Commercial - sorry I can't help you out there


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I have the Great Stuff metal gun and the standard orange foam is suitable for fire stopping in one and two family dwellings.
I'll have to look at a can to see the exact name.


----------



## kdub1777 (Apr 8, 2006)

What is the brand of the orange foam that is ok for the 1 or 2 family dwelling? Is it also a fire retardant or just the standard gap filling form. Just checking what is the norms for the electricians.

Thanks


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> I have the Great Stuff metal gun and the standard orange foam is suitable for fire stopping in one and two family dwellings.
> I'll have to look at a can to see the exact name.


oh no kidding, they've got a re-useable tool and refill containers? i've only seen the spray paint sized disposable ones.


----------



## Ivinni (Jan 11, 2008)

SLSTech said:


> Resedential - Great Stuff Fireblock or DAP Fireblock - both worked for me
> Commercial - sorry I can't help you out there


 
The conditions where you "firestop" in residential is actually draft stop.
( I am originally form Haleyville, BTW) I have a company called Firestop Contractors, LLC.

In commercial, you must use a tested system, of which you may find here at 3M Firestopping. Just input your information in the system search by telling it what substrates and penetrants you have in each condition and the program will give you the correct system.

http://www3.3m.com/catalog/us/en001...oducts_3_0/command_AbcPageHandler/output_html


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

31b said:


> oh no kidding, they've got a re-useable tool and refill containers? i've only seen the spray paint sized disposable ones.


http://building.dow.com/na/pro-us/products/greatstuff/gsprogaps.htm

I have the Pro14 gun and it literally is Great!


----------



## TMG1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Check out the fire stopping foam from Hilti.

http://www.hilti.com/holcom/modules/editorial/edit_singlepage.jsp?contentOID=72482

I've also used their FS1 (red stuff), but it's non expandable.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I can just imagine how much that stuff costs!


----------

